# Evo Carbon Top Cap Replacement?



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey all... My stem has slowly been getting more and more slammed as the season has progressed and I've come to the point where the 25mm Carbon Headset 'Cover' is now too big.... I'm hoping to replace it with something similar but probably only 15mm or less. Last week I checked FSA's website and they had such covers listed at 10mm, 15mm, 20mm increments.... this week they've changed their website and I no longer see them!

Does anyone know where I could find the 15mm Cover? (as cheaply as possible!)

Second question - I noticed that this cover has a small O-ring inside of it.... presumably to create a seal to prevent water from going down the steerer into the headset.... for this reason I assume I can't just remove the cover altogether and replace with spacers without worrying abotu water contaminating the bearings?



Thanks!


----------



## DCE (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's one that is made for the evo:

V 1.1 | Metallic Poutine


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Does your Evo not have a smaller headset cap underneath? It's a 5mm hidden alloy cover underneath the 25mm carbon one. The supersix does but not sure about the Evo.

From Cannondale's website looks like it does:

Headset:
SuperSix EVO, 1-1/4" lower bearing, 25mm carbon top cover (w/ 5mm alloy hidden top cover)


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

NWS Alpine said:


> Does your Evo not have a smaller headset cap underneath? It's a 5mm hidden alloy cover underneath the 25mm carbon one. The supersix does but not sure about the Evo.
> 
> From Cannondale's website looks like it does:
> 
> ...


Yep! The Evo headset is sold with such an alloy cap that goes underneath the carbon skyscraper top cover, just like the non-Evo SuperSix.


----------



## DCE (Jul 14, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> Yep! The Evo headset is sold with such an alloy cap that goes underneath the carbon skyscraper top cover, just like the non-Evo SuperSix.


Can you use the small alloy cover by itself and have the stem sit on it?


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

DCE said:


> Can you use the small alloy cover by itself and have the stem sit on it?


Yes you can run it directly on the alloy cover.


----------



## DCE (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Good to know!.... I thought that you had to have the top cover (above the aluminum one) to keep water out of the headset (because it has a rubber seal around the steertube)... is this not the case?


----------



## DCE (Jul 14, 2010)

twiggy said:


> Good to know!.... I thought that you had to have the top cover (above the aluminum one) to keep water out of the headset (because it has a rubber seal around the steertube)... is this not the case?


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

mine didnt come with that !!! ive been looking everywhere to get hold of one. anyone know where to buy? or have a product code to order?


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Go back to your shop and ask for one if you bought from a dealer. If not then they only sell as a complete headset kit I believe. Cannondale SuperSix Complete Headset - KP044 - CannondaleExperts.com

I would just get the STS one posted above V 1.1 | Metallic Poutine


----------

